# Skins for Sony Reader pocket edition



## scaryt (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been drooling over skins for my Sony Reader but can only find them at decalgirl. There are a couple I like but not quite the range I've seen for other brands.

Am I missing somewhere marvellous?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry I haven't seen your post until now.  No one has welcome you to Kindleboards.  That's almost unforgiveable around here.

I have never shopped at any of the other skin makers.  On DecalGirl's website you can go to More Ways to Shop and then click shop by artist.  I believe there is an extra $5.00 charge for a special order if you pick a skin they do not currently make for a Sony reader.  
Sorry I didn't have any other information.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scaryt said:


> I've been drooling over skins for my Sony Reader but can only find them at decalgirl. There are a couple I like but not quite the range I've seen for other brands.
> 
> Am I missing somewhere marvellous?


Scaryt--welcome to KindleBoards! We do have many members who have Sony Readers, but to tell the truth, I don't know how many of them have skinned their Sony. And I've only dealt with DecalGirl. You might check www.mobileread.com, they have more non-Kindlers so might have more info for you. Then you come back here and discuss books etc and let us know what you found out!

Betsy


----------

